
My ancestor died of a splinter - Hooke
https://www.popsci.com/deadly-splinter-antibiotic-resistance
======
chasingthewind
My step-father had sepsis two weeks ago. IV antibiotics and a few other
interventions and he was sent home from the hospital after a few days with
some Cipro. Antibiotics are fantastic and I hope we somehow stave off the
dystopian post-antibiotic future.

~~~
defen
> he was sent home from the hospital after a few days with some Cipro.

See this comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15868937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15868937)

------
JoeAltmaier
My grand-uncle died of a chill. He was a pall-bearer for a neighbor on
Saturday, in the pouring rain. Came home soaking wet. Grandma said "Let me
make you a warm bath!" he said "I'll do the chores first". Came in shivering
uncontrollably. Short story - they carried him the next Saturday.

So yeah, antibiotics are wonderful.

------
Bizarro
My Ublock Origin count on that page is 80. I waited until it stopped counting
and then got out of there.

~~~
tzs
The seems rather bizarre. What is the point of waiting for it to stop and then
not staying around to read the article?

~~~
bagacrap
Principles

~~~
kazinator
Principles such as what, though?

"I won't read an ad-sponsored site's article for free if the number of
blockable items I _didn 't_ actually see is appallingly high."

:)

~~~
tzs
I could actually see someone adopting that approach, on the theory that as the
number of items you consider to be bad on the site goes up, so does the
probability that it will include bad items that your blocker does not yet know
how to stop.

However, someone using that approach should bail on the site when the number
blocked reaches some fixed threshold. That's why I thought it bizarre to wait
around until it had finished before leaving.

------
chrisbennet
The page kept refreshing and scrolling back to the top. Unreadable on my iPad.

~~~
revx
And so many ads as well, even with an ad-blocker installed :(

~~~
duskwuff
There's something seriously wrong with the ads on this site. Even with my ad
blocker disabled, the ads constantly refresh as I view the page. I wouldn't be
surprised if this were some sort of ad fraud scheme, along the same lines as
the one that hit Myspace last year:

[https://www.buzzfeed.com/craigsilverman/ad-industry-
insiders...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/craigsilverman/ad-industry-insiders-are-
connected-to-a-fraud-scheme-that)

(Yes, it's Buzzfeed, but it's them doing some real investigative journalism.)

